# Bettie's first babies!



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Bettie's kids she had today, the black kid is a buck and the chamosie colored kid is a doe. I have never seen a goat her color, instead of having black points they are silver colored.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

adorable!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

They are wonderful! I love the muted coloring on the doe!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

They are both beautiful - I love the doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are soooooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Love how the little guy has that little spot of white.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So Cute!!!! Glad she finally popped!! Lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:leap::clap:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG! They are SOOOOO cute.!!!
Can you send that little girl my way!?!?!? OMG she is TOO ADORABLE!!!!
I WANT HER!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Love your babies!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I am so happy that these kids are both so healthy and so pretty. I am tickled I even got a doe kid because I bought this doe already bred, so now when the doe kid is old enough I can breed her with my buck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! Congrats!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a video I took of the kids playing a little bit ago.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

adorable


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely irresistible!


----------

